# Portfolio Critique ...



## phillipkane (Jan 2, 2014)

hello all and happy new year : )

i have been photographing for an approximate year and a half or so, and am hopeful some of y'all (if you want to of course) can provide me with a critique of some of the photos in my portfolio (or it as a whole)

the portfolio i have is rather concise, as i am almost too critical of the photographs i shoot, and more often than not choose not to include them ... i love photographing close-ups of people, most of whom are strangers

please be so generous as to choosing possible favorites, or offering constructive criticism ... i do appreciate it and Thank You : )

phillipkane

 phillip kane 


----------



## Designer (Jan 2, 2014)

Overall, it's not bad for your experience level, but there are a few yet to be culled.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 2, 2014)

Some I think are interesting and others seem more like just a photo you snapped quick and don't seem to tell much of a story about the subject. Some look too like the exposure might have been off or you were in mixed sun/shade, and some are shot pretty tight which can make the subject seem cropped off a little too much.

The water in the fountain is an interesting idea, but notice your backgrounds, part of someone cut off can just be a distraction; decide if you want just the object/subject or do you want the people as part of your scene? The ones of the bridge and the cityscape at night are nice, and I think the photos of the man against the orange tiled background and the man with the beard are the most interesting. I like the girl standing in the water except for her reflection being cut off in the foreground.

I see potential there (being a long time photographer, a year or so isn't all that long to get good at something) so maybe keep thinking about how you're framing and composing photos, and what you want viewers to see about the subject. If you can nail the exposure and think about how the light is hitting your subject, that should help you get good quality photos consistently.


----------



## phillipkane (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank You both, I appreciate it : )


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 2, 2014)

Portraits - In general, the subjects fill too much of the frame for my opinion. However, if that's _your_ style, then by all means embrace it. For example, Terry Richardson, in my opinion is definitely not my forté. He uses "bad" lighting. However, he's embraced it and made it his own thing. I'm in no way saying that anything you shot is "bad," just that there is room for improvement. What is your photo saying? Does it evoke emotion? Is it provocative? Does it tell a story?

The one of all of them that caught my attention was the net/fence over the subject's face. It obscured her eyes, and the background is blown out. I would have reversed it, and in post highlighted the eyes to make the more dramatic. I also may not have put all of her in frame. A change in WB would have made it more appealing too, as she looks slightly washed out (again, probably a white balance issue). The net over the face, while a cool concept, seems to distract me. 

Hope this helps! And good luck and keep shooting!!


----------

